# Old foxpro2.6 not running on Windows XP



## shishirmzp (Aug 17, 2007)

I have an old Inventory S/W running on Foxpro2.6. It was working fine with win_me with config.sys file configured as "files=150". I upgraded to Winodows Xp SP2. It works fine on my tow desktop systems(Assembled). I recently purchased a Compaq Laptop V3225AU. It carried preinstalled vista. I tried to run the Inventory software but it gave "INSUFFICIENT MEMORY" error on running any command especially when viewing a report using report form command. Iformatted the laoptop and ionstalled Windows XP SP2, the same being used in my Desktop PCs. But again the problem remained the same. I formatted it again and installed windows ME. It was hard to install but after two trials I installed it. The same old S/W was working perfectly. 
# How do I get the Drivers for ME for my laptop Compaq Pressario V3225AU. ( they are not available on compaq website)
# How do it tweque windows XP to work fine with the old inventory S/W


----------



## ~PunK~ (Aug 17, 2007)

am sorry i got no clue. but dus is certainly news 2 ma ears!
does ms foxpro wurk on xp.
please lemme knoe of d procedure 2 make it wurk. 
thnx.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2007)

Set the compatibility mode of the program to windows 98/Windows ME and then try.


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Aug 17, 2007)

this is problem with foxpro 2.6 executable files. You need to install foxpro patch which will solve your problem

download it from *support.microsoft.com/kb/240982

Hope this will work for you


----------



## shishirmzp (Aug 20, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> Set the compatibility mode of the program to windows 98/Windows ME and then try.


Sorry!!!! its doesn't work either



			
				rajesh_nk22 said:
			
		

> this is problem with foxpro 2.6 executable files. You need to install foxpro patch which will solve your problem
> 
> download it from *support.microsoft.com/kb/240982
> 
> Hope this will work for you


Sorry !!! 
I tried Down loading All the patches one by one but the problem is with memory management. Simply Speaking Windows XP is not picking up any changes in config.sys/config.xp file while executing the Dos Environment. Is there a way to configure the files=150 commad as we used to do it in Dos envionment


----------

